# S.S. Lassell June 61 to Oct 61



## looneylectrics (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm looking for Keith James Taylor we jumped ship together in Rio. I heard she went on to Japan via Cape Town but don't know if that's true. We joined the Athel Monarch and had a great time finally paying off in our home port Hull.


----------

